# Help me pick a revolver



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,
I am in the market for a new revolver. Will not be for con. carry. Want 357 mag with either a 3" or 4" barrel. Budget is $550 street price.

Any suggestions?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd buy a used S&W 19/66 or 586/686.

If you must have new, than I'd save some more $$ and buy a S&W 686.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

It is true that S&W makes fine revolvers in the .357 mag chambering. If you are not going to be carrying the weapon concealed, I suggest Ruger's GP100 for it's comfort (go stainless) or a Ruger Redhawk for its sturdy design. These guns are heavier than their peers making CCW difficult but the guns are over-built and will last a long, LONG time. Smith has a better out-of-the-box trigger but Ruger is one stable platform. Besides, S&W's are almost always more $.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pistolero said:


> It is true that S&W makes fine revolvers in the .357 mag chambering. If you are not going to be carrying the weapon concealed, I suggest Ruger's GP100 for it's comfort (go stainless) or a Ruger Redhawk for its sturdy design. These guns are heavier than their peers making CCW difficult but the guns are over-built and will last a long, LONG time. Smith has a better out-of-the-box trigger but Ruger is one stable platform. Besides, S&W's are almost always more $.


Agreed the GP 100 is a fantastic 357. I haven't get to fire a Redhawk in anything but 44 Ram Mag but they are really nice. I still have one of those big 44's. I just love shooting it. And yes they are pretty beefy but they will take a licking and keep on....Well..ya know where it's going:smt082

If it is not a carry weapon and more for range use I wouldn't think weight be all that big an issue.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

These days I prefer the Ruger GP-100. Mine has a six inch barrel but a shorter one will work too. You should be able to get a stainless model for your budget; when you can find one. They are sturdy and accurate revolvers.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
+1 for a S&W 686 :smt1099

fusil


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I also vote for a Ruger, but I am a fan of their SA wheel guns. Since you are not going to carry this one, you might want to consider a Blackhawk. You can get a straight .357 model for much less than your budget or you can get a "convertible" that comes with a cylinder for .357 Magnum/.38 Special and another for 9mm and still come in just under your budget. 

Scott


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a ruger gp100. It is outstanding. About $420.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I will give another vote for the GP100 or the SP101. I love Ruger's wheelguns, and I could kick myself for getting rid of my Redhawk .44 Mag. Speaking of which, I could have sworn that Ruger used to offer the Redhawk in .357, but I'm not seeing it on their site. Did they discontinue that model, or am I just hallucinating again?


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Another vote for the Ruger GP 100 and by the way it is not bad for CCW especially if it going to be carried regularly.

As an aside I notice that many folks like the 686 (as do I) but does anyone have any experience with the newer Smith 357 revolvers I think they were the 619 or the 620?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Steve2112, yes at one time Ruger did have the Redhawk in 357 mag caliber. They are hard to find now.


----------



## GlockMan (May 5, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> It is true that S&W makes fine revolvers in the .357 mag chambering. If you are not going to be carrying the weapon concealed, I suggest Ruger's GP100 for it's comfort (go stainless) or a Ruger Redhawk for its sturdy design. These guns are heavier than their peers making CCW difficult but the guns are over-built and will last a long, LONG time. Smith has a better out-of-the-box trigger but Ruger is one stable platform. Besides, S&W's are almost always more $.


Another vote for GP100. You can get the blue finish for that amount.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

I saw a Ruger Sp101 at the range the other day. I liked it so much that I want one now.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

How bout Taurasas the Judge? Thats a beast. HG


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

I do like the 686 too.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I love my 4" DAO Ruger GP-100. Mine has a sweet trigger and handles hot and heavy hand loads with ease. It is a great gun.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

the gp100 is the way to go. Ive done tons of research and am going to pick one up soon. Stay away from tuarus unless you dont plan on shooting it often as their reliability is less than questionable and thats why they are so cheap. Theres a video online somewhere of a 357 taurus where the gun explodes and the barrel comes clean off...not what you want to happen when your in the process of home defense.

The gp100s only flaw I have found is the heavyish trigger but that can be tweaked :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The new GP100's have great triggers without tweeks. Mine purchased 18 months back has as good a trigger as my buddies Smiths by his words.

tumbleweed


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*bullmack*



fusil said:


> Bonjour,
> +1 for a S&W 686 :smt1099
> 
> fusil


( I had a 686 4" but I got rid of it. Got a 686+ 4" to replace it. It's the only gun I have except for a 1991A1,p95,
rossi M-88, NA Arms 1 1/8 th, & a J.C. Higgins 88 4".) Bullmack


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

+1 for the GP100. I have had mine for almost 20 years-great trigger and super strong, minute of coyote at 50 yards.


----------



## BugDude (Sep 5, 2010)

Consider the Ruger SP101 3" bbl if 5 shots aren't out of the question.


----------

